# 67' Ford mustang coupe conversion



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

I am considering converting a 67' mustang coupe. The weight of the vehicle was 2700 lbs with ICE, auto trans and other ICE parts. I have an older Netgain Warp9 (never used) and a Zilla 1k LV (156 V max). I also have an NG3 144 V charger. Would 144 - 156 V be enough to give this car a decent 0 - 60 acceleration? The motor alone weighs 400 - 500 lbs and the automatic transmission is heavy as well. I plan to strip the interior, gut all the ICE parts and possibly use fiberglass front end. It has no power steering or brakes. I am also considering pulling the Ford 8" axle and replace it with VW IRS with extended CV axles (which I have). I also have adapter plate and coupler for the WarP9 to VW transaxle (IRS). Batteries will go in front; planning on Lithiums. The trunk and rear seats may need fabrication to accept IRS, but a two seater is fine with me. I am hoping for 1900 lbs weight stripped, 0 -60 within 6 seconds and at least a 20 mile range. I saved the car from the crusher, so unless some one wants to restore it to original, she is going electric. Thoughts?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

1900 lbs!! Really?

My Smart fortwo has a weight 1900 lbs and has impressive acceleration with Warp Impulse 9 motor powered by 1000A controller, so if you can really drop the weight to 1900 lbs the extra length of the Warp 9 will give you the extra torque to have a fast acceleration.

If you don't need high speed (<85 mph) and if you can trade your Zilla 1000A by a 1400A controller, the direct drive application is doable.

I can do 0-60 around 8 sec. using only third gear (4.95 ratio) with my battery pack sagging to 120v (from 153v), so with higher torque (1400A controller, longer motor) and stiffer battery pack, the 6 sec. can be reachable!


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds like a great conversion. I have noticed that there are a few Assie's that have EV 'Stangs of similar year on the forum. I am sure they would be great resources. Going with a totally different manufacturer's IRS will be quite a bit of fabrication, and keeping the geometry correct can be challenging. I have done some custom rear ends in ICE's and quite a few custom motor ICE swaps, but am not an expert fabricator, so keeping the geometry right can be tedious. But I say go for it! The IRS would be nice for handling and and will loose a few pounds.  And I am sure I don't need to tell you this, but just keep volts and amps as high as you can afford and acceleration will follow.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Yabert said:


> 1900 lbs!! Really?
> 
> My Smart fortwo has a weight 1900 lbs and has impressive acceleration with Warp Impulse 9 motor powered by 1000A controller, so if you can really drop the weight to 1900 lbs the extra length of the Warp 9 will give you the extra torque to have a fast acceleration.
> 
> ...


The 1900 lbs is without the drivetrain installed. Is your fortwo 1900 lbs with motor/controller/batteries? If so, I will need to shed more weight. lol.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

May try to use my sand rail chassis (already equipped with VW IRS) and fabricate a roll cage using chromoly tubing. The chassis can be stretched to accomodate body length. Thank goodness I have a friend with a tube bender and roll cage expirience. Here are the fiberglass body parts....

http://www.usbody.com/Pages_Cars/67-Mustang.htm

Motor will be in the trunk. I wonder if this chassis may be too light for highway speeds? Not looking to go over 65 - 70 mph. I have the title, 67 body with motor and tranny, sandrail chassis, 2 IRS transaxles, Warp9, Zilla 1k, adapter/coupler, LV wiring kit, charger....etc


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Yabert said:


> 1900 lbs!! Really?
> 
> My Smart fortwo has a weight 1900 lbs and has impressive acceleration with Warp Impulse 9 motor powered by 1000A controller, so if you can really drop the weight to 1900 lbs the extra length of the Warp 9 will give you the extra torque to have a fast acceleration.
> 
> ...


I don't think direct drive would be a good idea without a 2nd WarP9 or Impulse motor and controller and more batts? Top end needs to be 70 mph.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

I have seen a '65 Mustang convertible conversion, and it was a mixed bag.

The chassis isn't light; its actually heavy for the space inside, and the unibody frame is just too weak for battery boxes without significant bracing, which makes it heavier still. The car I saw had fiberglass fenders, but they aren't any lighter than steel unless you go "race weight."

On balance, the best thing is probably to start with your sand rail chassis, throw the Mustang away and put the interior into a new race weight body, with the flip front end on it. Sure, its pricey, but really, you _could_ be all in at under 2000lbs that way, (though not with long range or big power,) which would save a lot of money in batteries. 

It would also make for a much cooler, longer range and more satisfying EV, but its a whole lot of work any way you slice it. For myself, I think converting a pony or muscle car makes for an unsatisfying conversion, because these cars are all about power, and that's really hard to achieve with a conversion. People expect them to be fast, and unless you want to spend $30k on components, it won't be.

Everyone should do what they want, by all means, but I would talk it over at length with a couple of people who are actually driving Mustang conversions before I settled on that model to convert, even if I had one in the garage...


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

TomA said:


> I have seen a '65 Mustang convertible conversion, and it was a mixed bag.
> 
> The chassis isn't light; its actually heavy for the space inside, and the unibody frame is just too weak for battery boxes without significant bracing, which makes it heavier still. The car I saw had fiberglass fenders, but they aren't any lighter than steel unless you go "race weight."
> 
> ...


 
Good points, especially the battery boxes. Long term $30k may be possible..... but rather go with sand rail.... thinking still. Any one know where I can get a hold of EV Stang conversion owners to talk to? Not having much luck with 'search' function. Thanks.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

There is a few at this site. I thought there would have been more.

LINK


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

John Wayland helped build an early Mustang conversion. The early Mustangs were surprisingly light.

A solid axle car can handle well on a smooth surface, and I would think a Ford 8 incher would be much tougher than a VW tranny. If you are determined to do IRS, the newer Mustang IRS cars (the first ones with IRS at least) were designed to bolt in place of the solid axle -- that might be much easier.

Sounds like a great project and I'd love to see pics as you go!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's impressive! Would it be faster if you used 1st and/or 2nd gear also?


Yabert said:


> ... I can do 0-60 around 8 sec. using only third gear (4.95 ratio) with my battery pack sagging to 120v (from 153v), so with higher torque (1400A controller, longer motor) and stiffer battery pack, the 6 sec. can be reachable!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Tedktis said:


> The 1900 lbs is without the drivetrain installed. Is your fortwo 1900 lbs with motor/controller/batteries? If so, I will need to shed more weight. lol.


Oh! Yes, it's 1900 lbs for the complete car (motor, battery, etc...)



DavidDymaxion said:


> That's impressive! Would it be faster if you used 1st and/or 2nd gear also?


Ummm! Well, in first gear, the front wheels leave the ground or the rear wheels spin a lot and I'm not perfectly under control!
In second gear the acceleration is impressive and fast up to 45 mph, but because I'm forced to used clutchless system, I lost a plain second to shift from second to third gear and the 0-60 time is just a bit faster that using only third gear.


----------



## shoup (Feb 10, 2009)

Tedktis said:


> The 1900 lbs is without the drivetrain installed. Is your fortwo 1900 lbs with motor/controller/batteries? If so, I will need to shed more weight. lol.


Tedktis, the more weight you can shed the better and like the others I don't think you are going to be able to get that low with a Mustang. If you want any help I am also in the Asheville area.


----------

